# Bob Ross the Bee Hunter



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

This video was absolutely entertaining and relaxing. I knew about bee hunting but never knew how it was done....until now.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

My son and I enjoy bee lining. We don't get to start for a few more weeks as yet. Its still too cold here. If you keep bees, having feral genetics is beneficial. Dr. Thomas Seeley, a professor at Cornell. He has written several books on the subject.


----------



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

We just notice where the bees go, lol. A few of our bee trees have been found simply because we could smell the honey when we walked by the tree.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Nob,
How high are they in the trees and what kind of trees are they in? Which direction does the entrances face? Are they located on the edge of a clearing or are they buried in a group of trees?
Are you going to trap them out?
I know, a lot of ???'s. Just like to know how others are set up. As we don't have as many large tree cavities. Bees tend to be in old buildings. I've even found one colony in a stack of old cars, in a scrap yard. Out on the desert they do seem to take up residents in the old cottonwoods next to a spring. I was down on the San Rafael river in Eastern Utah. Its pretty arid there. They were in a deep crevice of one of the sandstone cliffs above the river. The little swallows were nesting right below them.
Bees are pretty adaptable.
I'll bet if you would put out some swarm traps in the area of those colonies you could pick up a swarm this year. If you have a good year you may even pick up 2.
Are you in around Lebanon Ky.? I bought a team of mules over that way.


----------



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

CIW said:


> Nob,
> How high are they in the trees and what kind of trees are they in? Which direction does the entrances face? Are they located on the edge of a clearing or are they buried in a group of trees?
> Are you going to trap them out?
> I know, a lot of ???'s. Just like to know how others are set up. As we don't have as many large tree cavities. Bees tend to be in old buildings. I've even found one colony in a stack of old cars, in a scrap yard. Out on the desert they do seem to take up residents in the old cottonwoods next to a spring. I was down on the San Rafael river in Eastern Utah. Its pretty arid there. They were in a deep crevice of one of the sandstone cliffs above the river. The little swallows were nesting right below them.
> ...


We have found them in cherries, ash, locust and black walnut. Some are high up and some are lower. We do not trap them but we do take some of the honey. Right now we have 4 trees that we access, 2 of them we have been accessing going on 10 years. We have enough honey from last year that it will probably be next winter before we get more. The trees are all in different locations, mostly in the woodsy areas in the hollers. The opening are not on any particular side of the tree, but they do tend to be away from the wind. We are about an hour from Lebanon.


----------

